# Help! Full Frequency Sweep with ECM8000



## zenvision (Feb 25, 2010)

hi

i've just moved my studio into a new room, it's untreated so far but i have set up my speakers and run a few sweeps to see how things are looking. to be honest i'm not 100% sure what i'm doing but i tried to follow the guides as best i could!

my system for recording these:

behringer ECM8000 set up on a tripod in my listening position, connected into the right mic channel of a focusrite saffire, the output of which is connected to a pair of genelec 8050a. the saffire is connected via firewire to a macbook pro. i've used the ECM8000-CS cal file.

here are my recordings:

BOTH SPEAKERS








LEFT SPEAKER ONLY








RIGHT SPEAKER ONLY








any reason why L & R aren't looking the same? maybe feedback from my mic input? not sure how to configure it all correctly...

obviously, as the room is untreated, there are problems, but from looking at these, does anyone have any suggestions for treatment that will help?

and finally i made a quick sketch of my room so you can see what i'm dealing with:









many thanks in advance


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, zenvision!



> any reason why L & R aren't looking the same?


It’s typical for a room that isn’t perfectly symmetrical. The increased comb filtering for the right speaker indicates more reflection from boundaries (compared to the left speaker). Probably because of the window on the left side of the room that it’s angled towards.

Actually, your readings look really good for a non-treated room – minimal comb filtering, which is indicative of minimal reflections. The record shelves are probably helping a lot, both absorbing and diffusing a lot of energy.

You might want to engage 1/3-octave smoothing to your readings, to remove the comb filtering so you can see the trend of response above 200 Hz.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## zenvision (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks wayne, reassuring to hear things are fairly normal with my REW readings!

i also posted this on gearslutz and got the following reply from john brandt:

"You are way too close to an untreated back wall. Shift your mix position to where you have 'work surface' and fire down length-wise. You must treat your room is you expect the response to get better.

You have a lot of destructive interference there as well as untreated modal issues. Trapping and lots of it. Don't forget that you have the wall/ceiling corners available for trapping."

so it looks like i'll move my listening position and invest in some trapping soon... :spend:


----------



## zenvision (Feb 25, 2010)

i added the 1/3 octave smoothing:









then on the genelec's i changed the bass tilt to -4db:









and again with the bass tilt at -6b:









looks like i get the flattest response with the -6b bass tilt, but still have to tackle the tricky 300hz-1khz and 2khz ranges...apart from treatment, is there anything i can do in the meantime to help?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Equalizing can help, but I would do it based on your separate L/R readings, not your combined readings.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Altering the orientation of the room may help, but until you cna do that, you can experiment with moving the LP out of the center of the room. You might also try removing handfuls of records to try and create a (very) makeshift diffuser. Whether or not it would be effective at the frequencies you need I don't know.


----------

